# CO Parity Cube Idea



## goodatthis (Sep 5, 2014)

So I was thinking a while ago, there are parities for every type of piece on some cubes, except for corner orientation. So what could be a way to create a parity for CO? Have the corners twist as the cube moves.

So the basic concept is that as you turn a face, all of the corners on the face turn, either clockwise or counterclockwise. Not only would it make the puzzle more challenging, but it could also create a corner orientation parity. I'm not quite sure whether it actually would or not, but I'm pretty sure.

Just a quick idea, I think it's interesting.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 5, 2014)

If by parity you mean what most people consider parity on 4x4x4's etc. I would say the corner orientation needs to be dependent on center orientation


----------



## Cale S (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm sure Oskar van Deventer could make the cube that has the corners twist every turn.

Does having a cube missing a corner count as a puzzle with CO parity?


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 5, 2014)

Carrot said:


> If by parity you mean what most people consider parity on 4x4x4's etc. I would say the corner orientation needs to be dependent on center orientation



Definitely. In fact the mechanism to accommodate this idea would probably be fixed to the centers. 



Cale S said:


> I'm sure Oskar van Deventer could make the cube that has the corners twist every turn.
> 
> Does having a cube missing a corner count as a puzzle with CO parity?


Haha, it probably does, since you could have two twisted and it would only look like one. And I'm sure Oskar could, if he hasn't already


----------

